# New find



## dxqcanada (Dec 7, 2013)

So I picked up another camera.
This one offers very little information on the web. I've pulled all the info I can find ... anyone here have any additional information on this ?

Ricoh Wide -2.4-
Made in Japan - 1959? (possibly 1960) by Riken Optical Ltd.
Coupled rangefinder
Ricoh-S Kominar lens (Nitt&#333; K&#333;gaku)
Focal length 3.5cm (35mm) 
5 elements in four groups
Aperture f/2.4-16
Seikosha-MXL shutter
Speeds B, 1-1/500s
Speed / aperture ring coupling with EV scale
Value ? (no recent auction events found).

Does not appear in McKeown's until after the 10th (which is the one I have) or 11th edition.
Dedicated round metal hood is available, though mine did not come with it.


----------



## Derrel (Dec 7, 2013)

Neat find!!!! Looks like it has an "EV locking" type of shutter and diaphragm system, as seen by the green numerals from 2 to 16 and the little indicator. I wonder if perhaps they made a dedicated hotshoe lightmeter for that little gem, back in the day?

This sale price/price guide info is old http://collectiblend.com/Cameras/Riken/Ricoh-Wide.html


----------



## dxqcanada (Dec 7, 2013)

Yeah, that coupling makes it like a Shutter priority auto feature.
Not found any info indicating a dedicated light meter.

I found that link also ... but the last price is 10yrs ago.


----------



## Derrel (Dec 7, 2013)

This would be a good one to slap up on e-Bay as one of those "RARE! Late 1950's Ricoh Wide 2.4 rangefinder camera! Buy it now $899!" kinda' auctions, ya know? ;-)


----------



## dxqcanada (Dec 7, 2013)

Yeah, I wondered about doing that also ... it's one of those camera's I have thoughts of keeping/using. Wide angle rangefinders of this type are not too common, and it is easier to use then our Minolta AutoWide (it feels like a lead weight).


----------



## Derrel (Dec 7, 2013)

I'm wondering if it might actually be #8 off the line, as in 12 (December 1959?) and 008....


----------



## dxqcanada (Dec 7, 2013)

Could be for the lens.
The body has serial# 10571


----------



## dxqcanada (Mar 11, 2014)

Hmm, someone has one of these "SUPER RARE" Ricoh on eBay: Ricoh Wide 2 4 Rangefinder Camera | eBay

Maybe I'll grab that one ... its got the cap and case ... and no dent.


----------



## compur (Mar 11, 2014)

Nice camera. The wide angle fixed lens cameras are few in number and most don't have rangefinders so this one is very nice. It even has a blazing fast 2.4 lens!


----------



## dxqcanada (Mar 11, 2014)

Sadly, being in Canada, the shipping costs are extreme ... so someone else will have to grab it.


----------

